# No Printer Sharing / No LAN Users



## gamecubefan77 (Jul 18, 2005)

Hello.

I recently bought a LINKSYS router to replace the hub that was causing me problems (see my thread in networking) and i have ran into another problem!

In my old house my roommate had Comcast (I have Qwest DSL) and he had his modem connected to the same type of router i have, then i uplinked it to my network hub and had a small LAN network between the two PCs on the hub and shared the printer/files that way, just between the two pcs that were on the hub. 

Now, I have run the Network Setup Wizard several times on both, reinstalled the LINKSYS driver CD, rebooted, reset modem/router and still NO users on the LAN folder (only folder i see is the one that i put the router cd on, the living room PC) But they do show up on the workgroup folders for some odd reason, so basically i cannot get my network.

What do i have to do to get it back the way it used to be? I just want to share my files and share a printer over the network! =-(


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How about some info on the other machines you have, as well as specific make/model of the router, modem, etc. Here are some basic network debugging tips.

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

PING each computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. You can obtain the IP address of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing IPCONFIG. This should work for any Windows version.

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


----------



## gamecubefan77 (Jul 18, 2005)

Here goes:

Living Room (Qwest DSL Modem connected to main phone jack in apartment, then linked to LINKSYS Etherfast Router w/ 4 port switch) : Compaq Presario AMD Duron 900MHZ, 120mb ram, Macronix Ethernet card, running on Windows XP Pro (Corp. Edition). This is the computer that i set up the Qwest DSL and the router CD's on.

Bedroom (linked to router) : eMachines AMD Sempron 2.0GHZ, 512mb ram, Nvidia network card running on Windows XP Home. This is the secondary computer (the one that still has browsing problems)

Last night while still having browsing problems (sites wouldn't connect) i uninstalled ipv6 because when i did IPCONFIG it came back with Tunnel Teredo or something of that nature instead of my regular IPs, and browsing was back to normal but still couldn't network.


----------



## gamecubefan77 (Jul 18, 2005)

!!!

I was browsing through the forums and i found a similar problem to mine.

I do have Norton Anti-Virus and Norton Internet Security, and in that thread the user informed that Nortin Internet Security had it's own firewall! I turned that sucker off, and my network is back!

Damn you Norton!


----------



## NWPhotog (Nov 26, 2005)

Or,

If you add IP of router to trustedzone in NIS as stated by a previous poster you can browse and have firewall.



gamecubefan77 said:


> !!!
> 
> I was browsing through the forums and i found a similar problem to mine.
> 
> ...


----------

